# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vài câu giải sầu chút

## camtuseotop1

mình mạn phép đố mấy câu . chắc là ko khó . 1: có 10 cây nến trong 1 phòng , lần đầu gió thổi mất 2 cây, sau đó gió lại thổi mất 1 cây . sau đó người ta đóng cửa lại ,gió k thổi nữa . hỏi cuối cùng còn mấy cây nến ? 2: có 1 cây cầu bắc qua 1 con sông . đây là lối đi duy nhất qua sôg , dưới sông có 1 con quái vật , cứ ai đi đến giữa cầu là bị nó phát hiện và ăn thịt . hỏi làm sao để qua sôg mà k bị ăn thịt ? tạm 2 câu thôi :HH​

----------


## nhilangdinh

> mình mạn phép đố mấy câu . chắc là ko khó . 1: có 10 cây nến trong 1 phòng , lần đầu gió thổi mất 2 cây, sau đó gió lại thổi mất 1 cây . sau đó người ta đóng cửa lại ,gió k thổi nữa . hỏi cuối cùng còn mấy cây nến ? 2: có 1 cây cầu bắc qua 1 con sông . đây là lối đi duy nhất qua sôg , dưới sông có 1 con quái vật , cứ ai đi đến giữa cầu là bị nó phát hiện và ăn thịt . hỏi làm sao để qua sôg mà k bị ăn thịt ? tạm 2 câu thôi :HH​


câu 1 là ko còn cây nến nào cháy nữa, câu thứ 2 chưa biết, hihi

----------


## zinzu2611

mình đoán là vẫn còn 10 cây nến vì gió làm sao mà thổi được nến chỉ thổi được ngọn lửa trên cây nến thôi nhưng lại không thấy ở đây nói là nến có châm lửa[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tantran24

câu 1 : Gió làm tắt nến đang sáng chứ gió có ăn nến được đâu . Còn 10 cây nến [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hong nt

em thử giải câu hai nha:lội sông mà đi,khỏi đi qua câù.

----------


## medi

câu số: 1 : trong phòng còn lai 10 cây nến , và có 3 cây gió thổi tắt , 7 cây vấn cháy 
câu số: 2 : thì lúc đi qua thì con quá vật đó không có đó cho nên không bị ăn thịt nên đi qua thôi hehehehe câu số 2 mình nói đại thôi .
ACE cứ tiếp tục đi nhé nêu thấy đúng thì đưng quên nhấn thanks và háy nhấn để khích lệ nhé.

----------


## nguyenhungcase

rất tiếc a e giải sai rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ,

----------


## nguyenha9889

Thử xem:
còn 10 cây đang cháy, vì khi dóng cửa lại thi 3 cây tắt đó được cháy tiếp cùng 7 cây kia

Họ hỏi là cuối cùng còn mấy cây mà, có phải hỏi là đóng cửa vào thì còn mấy cây đâu?

----------


## thuhongnt

Câu 1: do gió thổi tắt 2 cây nên 7 cây kia cháy đến khi tàn => mất tiêu. Đáp án là còn lại 3 cây
Câu 2: đố mẹo à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Nguyên góp phần thêm 1 câu:
Hãy tưởng tượng bạn đang đi qua một vực thẳm, bỗng 2 dây 2 bên cầu bắc qua bạn đang đi bị đứt. 2 bên không có ai có thể cứu bạn, không có gì để nắm lấy trèo lên, bạn cũng không đem vật dụng gì theo và càng không có khả năng "bay". Bạn phải có hành động như thế nào trong phút cấp bách để thoát chết? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## teenddeem

câu1: cũng còn 3 cây như binhnguyen nói
cầu: nếu như đi ra giữa cầu bị quái vật cắn thì ta đi ra gần đến giữa thì nhảy qua điểm ở giữa đó qua rồi đó

----------


## matngocads2015

pác chủ topic ra lời đố không đủ. câu 1 không nói là nến đang cháy mà gió thổi mất 3 cây vậy thì còn 7 cây
còn câu thứ 2 nếu là mình mình sẽ ăn thịt con quái vật trước khi nó kịp ăn thịt mình. ra tay trước bao giờ cũng hơn mà he he

----------


## kevinsorbo

câu 1 :theo đúng đề ra thì trong phòng sẽ còn lại 7 cây. vì : thứ nhất đề kô nói là nến đang cháy,thứ 2 giỏ thổi mất 3 cây===> còn 7 cây.heheh
cầu 2: nếu trên cầu có quái vật thì mình sẽ đi đường sông để qua bên kịa.
có đúng câu nào kô bác[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

